# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kinderen:diabetes bij kinderen niet te voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

Kinderen:diabetes bij kinderen niet te voorkomen 



*Als gevolg van de vergrijzing, van een ongezonde voeding en een gebrek aan voldoende lichaamsbeweging neemt het aantal patiënten met diabetes sterk toe. Vooral bij ouderen, maar lang niet alleen in deze leeftijdscategorie. Ook meer en meer kinderen worden het slachtoffer van deze aandoening, die dus zeker niet leeftijdsgebonden is. Wordt deze aandoening bij kinderen vastgesteld, dan gaat het meestal om diabetes type één of diabetes mellitus zoals dit in medische taal wordt genoemd. Wat zijn de oorzaken van diabetes bij kinderen en is dit niet te voorkomen?*  

Symptomen van diabetes bij kinderen zijn uiteenlopend. Plast je kind plots weer in bed zonder enige aanleiding, drinkt het veel, is het plots vermoeid en stel je gewichtsverlies vast zonder een aanwijsbare reden, dan is de kans niet denkbeeldig dat je kind aan diabetes type één lijdt. Het is van bijzonder groot belang deze ziekte zo vroeg te herkennen. In het andere geval kan het al vlug uitgroeien tot diabetes ketoacidose, een van de meest gevreesde complicaties van diabetes type één.

*Lichaamsvet versneld verbranden*

Krijgt je lichaam te weinig suiker, dan gaat het lichaamsvet verbranden, ook bij kinderen. Tijdens dit verbrandingsproces komen allerlei afvalstoffen in je bloed terecht die de patiënt doodziek maken. Dit uit zich in de eerste plaats door hevige hoofdpijn, braken en ernstig gewichtsverlies. Wordt niet snel ingegrepen, dan zal de diabetespatiënt uiteindelijk uitdrogen. Deze diagnose is echter niet gemakkelijk vast te stellen. Een maagzweer veroorzaakt immers dezelfde symptomen, zodat vele kinderen aanvankelijk met verkeerde geneesmiddelen worden behandeld.

*Chronische aandoening*

Diabetes of diabetes mellitus is een chronische aandoening die voorlopig ongeneeslijk is. Samen met diabetes type twee, ook wel ouderdomsdiabetes genoemd, is dit de meest voorkomende vorm van diabetes. Diabetes mellitus ontstaat door de afbraak van insulineproducerende cellen van de alvleesklier of pancreas. Zo ontstaat een tekort aan insuline in het bloed. 
Bij diabetes van het type twee maakt ons lichaam wél insuline aan, maar werkt deze niet goed genoeg omdat het lichaam er té weinig gevoelig aan is.

*Niet voorkomen*

Wanneer bij kinderen diabetes wordt vastgesteld is dat meestal type 1. Het aantal kinderen met deze vorm van diabetes groeit, vooral bij jongens. Zelf kun je daar niets aan doen, diabetes type één is niet te voorkomen. De oorzaak ervan is volgens .../...


*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## afra1213

Door biologisch te eten, ongespoten fruit, geen light producten te eten en drinken en zo weing mogelijk E-nummers te eten en veel te bewegen heb ik de overtuiging dat de groei van kinderen die diabetische krijgen te voorkomen is.

Volgens mijn visie komt dat onze alvleesklier gaat storen door al het slechte voedsel.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Afra, je hebt het bij het rechte eind, dat komt ook in mijn artikel tot uiting.

----------


## afra1213

Francois580,

Ik zal je twee kleine voorbeelden geven van mijn eigen ervaring: 

Een oogarts vertelde tegen een kennis van ons dat het slechte zicht in haar ogen veroorzaakt wordt doordat de bloeddoorstroming naar de ogen het probleem is. 
Deze vrouw krijgt uiteindelijk bloedverdunners. Dit blijkt niet te werken en dit was een 
verkeerde medicatie.
Zij had inmiddels al twee jaar last van deze klachten.

Uiteindelijk verteld iemand dat dit veroorzaakt wordt door cola light, ik begrijp dat je dit moeilijk kan begrijpen dat dit waar kan zijn. 
Immers alle stoffen in cola zijn goedgekeurd (E nummers)
Echter als deze kennis van mij hiermee stopt en zij kreeg drie maanden kruiden lang kruiden die op haar alvleesklier werkte, was dit genezen. Haar alvleesklier was immers gaan storen door de cola en die veroorzaakte dit probleem op haar ogen.

Voorbeeld 2
waarom heeft mijn neefje van 14 jaar al twee jaar uitslag op zijn benen en kan de dermataloog dit na twee jaar niet genezen ?

Na gestopt te zijn met Cola light te drinken en 1 kruidenkuur was dit na
3 weken genezen, ook zijn alvleesklier werd aangetast door deze cola.

De volgende stap kan zijn het ontwikkelen van diabetes.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Afra. Steeds meer mensen raken overtuigd van de negatieve invloed van welke soort cola ook. Mss interessant genoeg om een artikel over te maken...?

Groetjes en nog een egzellige avond,

Francois

----------


## Flogiston

Er is al veel meer bekend over Diabetes Type 1 dan in dit artikel staat.

Lang werd gedacht dat Diabetes Type 1 werd veroorzaakt doordat de insulineproducerende cellen geen insuline meer produceerden. Op zich is die gedachte juist, maar de oorzaak was onbekend.

Nu is ontdekt dat deze cellen worden aangevallen door het eigen immuunsysteem. Daarmee lijkt Diabetes Type 1 een auto-immuunziekte te zijn.

Intussen is ook bekend _welke_ van onze eigen afweercellen de insulineproducerende cellen uitschakelen. Dat opent de weg naar een behandeling - hoewel we niet teveel hoop moeten hebben, want doorgaans duurt zo'n traject minimaal vijf jaar, vaak langer.

Het hoopvolle gegeven is, dat de insulineproducerende cellen niet definitief zijn uitgeschakeld. Ze worden slechts "stilgelegd" door het eigen immuunsysteem. Wanneer je die reactie kunt onderdrukken, zullen de cellen weer als vanouds insuline produceren. Daarmee zou de patiënt geen suikerziekte meer hebben!

----------

